# New Casio AE-1500



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

Casio is launching three variants of a new digital watch with big and clear display, Casio AE-1500.
























Google Translate


----------



## Falco Furuitii (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks for posting. I like the way they look, would make a good beater/work watch


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Definitely like the big digits and that the watch face isn't taken up with useless circles or other lcd segment stuff.
Would like to see the backlight though, i expect its the usual low brightness led that we have on all the non G 10 yr batt models.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Looks a LOT like the Pro Trek display.

For freakin' $27?!??


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Racer88 said:


> Looks a LOT like the Pro Trek display.
> 
> For freakin' $27?!??
> 
> View attachment 15692312


Right? 10 yr battery, too. Pretty amazing value. This why I never understand why people buy Skmeis and that kind of stuff. G Shock is too much? I get it. Casio has so much more to offer at more affordable prices.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Right? 10 yr battery, too. Pretty amazing value. This why I never understand why people buy Skmeis and that kind of stuff. G Shock is too much? I get it. Casio has so much more to offer at more affordable prices.


Yep, i agree. I've bought the cheap Skmei, Sanda etc digitals and they've all been massively inferior to even cheap Casios like this.


----------



## pl_gristle (Sep 26, 2016)

I like the BIG digits, now make it atomic/solar and sign me up for that tan positive display model


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Why why why. Who in the world ever thought it was cool to put "10 YEAR BATTERY" on the watch??? Put it on the box/display stand, but it doesn't need to be on the watch.


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

At a glance legibility is improving with digitals, nice👍


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

cousswrc said:


> Casio is launching three variants of a new digital watch with big and clear display, Casio AE-1500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch, but I afraid if the strap and the plastic case would last for 10 years.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Nice watch, but I afraid if the strap and the plastic case would last for 10 years.


Okay....let's say it lasted 5 years (I don't doubt it'll last a lot longer with normal use), then you paid less than $6 a year to wear it....


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

Looks like a cheap China made Armitron clone that you see at Walmart. Wish that it had an outer protective bezel on it like G-Shocks have on them. The resin case on that watch will look like **** after a few months of use without a resin bezel. I prefer the real looking Pro Trek over this piece of junk.


----------



## Edwin3 (Jul 11, 2020)

I like them! Cheap everyday watch. Good looking too 👍


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

Edwin3 said:


> I like them! Cheap everyday watch. Good looking too ?


I guess you're right. Hopefully, it will be durable and look good after a few months of use on the wrist. These hard resin case watches without the resin bezel on them start looking horrible after they're worn for a while. The hard resin case tends to get all shiny and beat up which doesn't look good at all. That's the only gripe that I have with hard resin case Casio watches that are not G-Shocks.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Love that negative display, excellent readability. Anyone know if a nato/adaptor would work? those plastic/rubber straps just don’t agree with my wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

watchustebbing said:


> Love that negative display, excellent readability. Anyone know if a nato/adaptor would work? those plastic/rubber straps just don't agree with my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't assume the neg display looks as good as that. They rarely look anywhere near as legible as the advertising shots show.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

dgaddis said:


> Why why why. Who in the world ever thought it was cool to put "10 YEAR BATTERY" on the watch??? Put it on the box/display stand, but it doesn't need to be on the watch.


Plus the ornamental, cast-in plastic screws on the bezel. Why, why why?

Otherwise great looking watch. I especially like the proportions of large display with large numbers.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Casio watches are simply unbeatable, beautiful and well designed. Only problem is with rubber strap and bezel. Casio must consider PU as substitute for strap and bezel instead of rubber or plastic. Replacement Strap and bezel are very costly and very difficult to find.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Casio watches are simply unbeatable, beautiful and well designed. Only problem is with rubber strap and bezel. Casio must consider PU as substitute for strap and bezel instead of rubber or plastic. Replacement Strap and bezel are very costly and very difficult to find.


It's a $27 watch. You don't fix it when it's worn out, you throw it out and buy another.


----------



## 357-Mag (Jul 24, 2020)

These look pretty cool. The "10 Year Battery" on the front doesn't bother me. It's not like it gets in the way of the dial/time display. But it would have been more appropriate to put it on the case back.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

dgaddis said:


> Why why why. Who in the world ever thought it was cool to put "10 YEAR BATTERY" on the watch??? Put it on the box/display stand, but it doesn't need to be on the watch.


Have some cheap Casio's with annoying texts on them as well. Contemplating to rub it off using Goo Gone (if available over here that is) but doesn't that leave any marks *at all?*

Maybe any other stuff to use to get it off? I use 96% alcohol all the time to get rid of the excess paint I used coloring the bezels but that won't remove the factory texts unfortunately.


----------



## 1127034 (Dec 2, 2016)

I get that this is a very inexpensive basic model that fills either the beater-watch niche or as maybe an entry-level watch to buy your kid, and that's great. But, if you want anything more than this and something that'll last for decades as both a serious beater watch and smart-looking everyday watch you can use everywhere wearing just about anything from a backpack to work clothes to business casual... spend a Benjamin or so more and get a good used ProTrek... like I did on this beloved PRW-3100Y that has the same great large display in addition to all the bells and whistles (triple sensors, solar power, auto time calibration, sunrise-sunset, stainless steel bezel, etc.). And unlike with some other Casio negative displays, this one is easily readable in both sunlight and low light...including at oblique angles...without needing its great backlight.


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

Or spend a Benjamin and a Franklin and buy this.


----------



## DingoDave (Feb 19, 2013)

For that price I like it! Protrek look and big digits is a go for me. The only issue I have with a large number of non-G Casios is the displays. They go black when viewed at most angles on the wrist other than straight on when I wear my polarized sunglasses. None of my G-Shocks do that but almost all Timex Ironman and regular Casios do. Has anyone else noticed this?😎


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Love the look. Anyone has module number or size info?


----------



## 1127034 (Dec 2, 2016)

DingoDave said:


> ...The only issue I have with a large number of non-G Casios is the displays. They go black when viewed at most angles on the wrist other than straight on when I wear my polarized sunglasses...


I have this problem with my GWM5610...but not my 3100Y, which has a completely different and vastly superior negative display.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Also I was expecting it to have strong world time function, maybe showing multiple time zones, since it's in AE family and its cousins AE1000, AE1200, AE1400, AE2000 etc are all strong in that. Did some search and it seems it's not the case? Need to be confirmed.


----------



## DingoDave (Feb 19, 2013)

I should note that I wear my watches on my left wrist. When on the right wrist they are very clear. When out riding my bike or motorcycle they are hard to see at a glance while my hands are on the grips. It's like Casio (non G's) and Timex add the polarizing film in such a way that they are designed to be worn by lefties on their right arm. Weird. The easy solution would be to ditch the polarized glasses and go with regular shades I guess.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

DingoDave said:


> For that price I like it! Protrek look and big digits is a go for me. The only issue I have with a large number of non-G Casios is the displays. They go black when viewed at most angles on the wrist other than straight on when I wear my polarized sunglasses. None of my G-Shocks do that but almost all Timex Ironman and regular Casios do. Has anyone else noticed this?😎


Yep. I noticed that, too.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

DingoDave said:


> I should note that I wear my watches on my left wrist. When on the right wrist they are very clear. When out riding my bike or motorcycle they are hard to see at a glance while my hands are on the grips. It's like Casio (non G's) and Timex add the polarizing film in such a way that they are designed to be worn by lefties on their right arm. Weird. The easy solution would be to ditch the polarized glasses and go with regular shades I guess.


Yes, most of my basic Casio models go black when rotated 45° counterclockwise when viewed with polarized sunglasses. The one exception is the DW-291H. The display on this model goes black when rotated 90° counterclockwise, which is the same as with my G-Shocks.


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

Eric.S said:


> Love the look. Anyone has module number or size info?


54,4 mm x 51,21 mm x 15,73 mm


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

BikerJeff said:


> I wouldn't assume the neg display looks as good as that. They rarely look anywhere near as legible as the advertising shots show.


Negative displays are fantastic when they are battery-powered like the DWD5500BB etc. Solar negative displays are terrible.


----------



## BoomerSooner74 (Apr 3, 2020)

dgaddis said:


> Why why why. Who in the world ever thought it was cool to put "10 YEAR BATTERY" on the watch??? Put it on the box/display stand, but it doesn't need to be on the watch.


Just rub it off .....like how everyone does on the AE-1200....I will...I like that Khaki one


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

watchustebbing said:


> Love that negative display, excellent readability. Anyone know if a nato/adaptor would work? those plastic/rubber straps just don't agree with my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would assume that it is like many other non G Casios with a 18mm lug.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

I love the display size on these. They need to make more large display digitals instead of the tiny displays.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Racer88 said:


> Looks a LOT like the Pro Trek display.
> 
> For freakin' $27?!??
> 
> View attachment 15692312


Why are you surprised? You have a Lineage. All those features for under $200. Casio seems to be able to pull watches full of features out of their rear end that are sold for low prices


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

journeyforce said:


> Why are you surprised? You have a Lineage. All those features for under $200. Casio seems to be able to pull watches full of features out of their rear end that are sold for low prices


Pretty amazing value.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Nice...just a bit too plasticky for my liking. However, I'll probably get one anyway.

EDIT

I'm going to buy this just for the repeat timer 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Eric.S said:


> Love the look. Anyone has module number or size info?


G-Central posted an article about it, with a link to the manual (module 3502).









Casio AE-1500WH: Wide Face with 10-Year Battery & 100M WR


We don't always cover non-G-Shock watches from Casio, but sometimes a new model like the AE-1500WH catches our eye. Unlike most of the other ultra-affordable




www.g-central.com


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Eric.S said:


> Also I was expecting it to have strong world time function, maybe showing multiple time zones, since it's in AE family and its cousins AE1000, AE1200, AE1400, AE2000 etc are all strong in that. Did some search and it seems it's not the case? Need to be confirmed.


It has no world time mode or multi time, only dual time.


----------



## Zimzalabim (Oct 31, 2020)

Is there any trick to make the site normaly viewable ? https://www.casio.com/products/watches/new
Tried on firefox, chrome and edge browser. It always looks like this for me:


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

One of the best negative displays?
















Los nuevos Casio AE-1500, en vivo


relojes, casio, g-shock, sheen, edifice, protrek, collection, vintage, watches, baby-g, mrg, mtg, gsteel, g-steel, mr-g, mt-g,




zonacasio.blogspot.com


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Zimzalabim said:


> Is there any trick to make the site normaly viewable ? https://www.casio.com/products/watches/new
> Tried on firefox, chrome and edge browser. It always looks like this for me:
> View attachment 15705076


It works fine for me on both Firefox and Chrome. If it's still not working, maybe try clearing your browser cache.


----------



## BoomerSooner74 (Apr 3, 2020)

cousswrc said:


> One of the best negative displays?
> View attachment 15705311
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna have to hit up my local Walmarts and find that tan one...will make a great looking beater.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

I think the tan but with the negative display would look gorgeous


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

scrumpypaul said:


> I think the tan but with the negative display would look gorgeous


At this price, buy both and swap the modules. Should be easy, right?


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Racer88 said:


> At this price, buy both and swap the modules. Should be easy, right?


I think they won't be as cheap in the UK sadly.


----------



## Zimzalabim (Oct 31, 2020)

GaryK30 said:


> It works fine for me on both Firefox and Chrome. If it's still not working, maybe try clearing your browser cache.


No chance. And its the same in 3 browsers. I can normaly see all casio international sites but not USA, Canada and Mexico. Is this maybe an IP thing? I should try with VPN.


----------



## BoomerSooner74 (Apr 3, 2020)

has anyone gotten their hands on one yet?


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

BoomerSooner74 said:


> has anyone gotten their hands on one yet?


I have one due in this afternoon.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## CarolinaFan1983 (Feb 10, 2021)

Fedex is crappy enough, but this weather we're having has mine delayed. Shipped on the 12th and tracking just continues to say Delivery Pending, so...🤷‍♂️


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

CarolinaFan1983 said:


> Fedex is crappy enough, but this weather we're having has mine delayed. Shipped on the 12th and tracking just continues to say Delivery Pending, so...


Ordered mine on the 10th.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## CarolinaFan1983 (Feb 10, 2021)

CarolinaFan1983 said:


> Fedex is crappy enough, but this weather we're having has mine delayed. Shipped on the 12th and tracking just continues to say Delivery Pending, so...🤷‍♂️


I stand corrected. Just checked tracking and it's on truck set for delivery today


----------



## BoomerSooner74 (Apr 3, 2020)

CarolinaFan1983 said:


> I stand corrected. Just checked tracking and it's on truck set for delivery today


Please share some pics and your thoughts with us.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

I just got it! I love it already! Fits perfect on my 7.5 inch wrist. Here are some quick pics






























Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zimzalabim (Oct 31, 2020)

Nice  How is the watchband and how width is it?


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

Zimzalabim said:


> Nice  How is the watchband and how width is it?


The band is very comfortable and has a similar feel to that of the AE1200. I don't have calipers, but it looks very much the same size as the GA800 band. The buckle and tang are plastic, but feel sturdy. I am thinking of putting some strap adapters on it.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zimzalabim (Oct 31, 2020)

Realize said:


> The band is very comfortable and has a similar feel to that of the AE1200. I don't have calipers, but it looks very much the same size as the GA800 band. The buckle and tang are plastic, but feel sturdy. I am thinking of putting some strap adapters on it.


I liked the band from the GA800 otherwise adapters could give it a very nice look.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

Zimzalabim said:


> I liked the band from the GA800 otherwise adapters could give it a very nice look.


I'm just surprised that I'm enjoying the stock band.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## CarolinaFan1983 (Feb 10, 2021)

This display is pretty great for a $27 watch. Feels lightweight, but substantial. 

For some reason I can't attach a pic.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

How big are those digits? Can you post a pic next to a square, as a reference?


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

Racer88 said:


> How big are those digits? Can you post a pic next to a square, as a reference?


No squares in my house! But here is a shot next to my GA800.









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Realize said:


> No squares in my house! But here is a shot next to my GA800.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a pretty big watch, eh? What is the case size?
But, I like the large digits!


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

Racer88 said:


> It's a pretty big watch, eh? What is the case size?
> But, I like the large digits!


55mm across. Just like the GA/GD100 only thinner.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Realize said:


> No squares in my house! But here is a shot next to my GA800.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also... what is the +10 / -10 segmented scale on the right side of the display? I downloaded the manual and skimmed it. Either I missed it, or they don't say anything about it.

Oddly, the Casio website says it has a 1/1000 second stopwatch. 








But, the manual and display indicate a 1/100th second stopwatch.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Racer88 said:


> Also... what is the +10 / -10 segmented scale on the right side of the display? I downloaded the manual and skimmed it. Either I missed it, or they don't say anything about it.
> 
> Oddly, the Casio website says it has a 1/1000 second stopwatch.
> View attachment 15719876
> ...


This video shows what the scale on the right side does, at least in timekeeping mode.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

Racer88 said:


> Also... what is the +10 / -10 segmented scale on the right side of the display? I downloaded the manual and skimmed it. Either I missed it, or they don't say anything about it.
> 
> Oddly, the Casio website says it has a 1/1000 second stopwatch.
> View attachment 15719876
> ...


It is the famous Casio second counter. I can't say much on the stopwatch because I won't be using it.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Realize said:


> It is the famous Casio second counter.


Ah, I see... it's like the "eye" / graph thingy on the 6900s.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

pl_gristle said:


> I like the BIG digits, now make it atomic/solar and sign me up for that tan positive display model


PRW-30.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

if my gdx beater ever gives up the ghost this would be high on the list as a replacement. maybe even sooner if they release more colours  
only let down is all that space and nice big digits but they still couldnt throw a 3rd character at the day! comaarrrnnn!


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

Sir-Guy said:


> PRW-30.


Not to jump sibjects, but does that have 22 or 24mm lugs?

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## CarolinaFan1983 (Feb 10, 2021)

Here's a side by side with my 5600 I just got today as well.









Sent from my Note20 Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

Racer88 said:


> Also... what is the +10 / -10 segmented scale on the right side of the display? I downloaded the manual and skimmed it. Either I missed it, or they don't say anything about it.
> 
> Oddly, the Casio website says it has a 1/1000 second stopwatch.
> View attachment 15719876
> ...


It is rated at +-30spm.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Realize said:


> Not to jump sibjects, but does that have 22 or 24mm lugs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I believe the PRW-30 has a 23mm lug width.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Any negatives at this point?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

randb said:


> Any negatives at this point?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Did you see the review by @Realize ?









New Casio AE1500-1AVCF


The new Casio AE1500 was released just this month, but I was only able to buy it direct from Casio. I will do my best to describe all I can. First this is a fairly large watch. The case is 55mm. It is the same size as the GA/GD100, it is a couple mm thinner though. The lug width is 18mm. The...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## CarolinaFan1983 (Feb 10, 2021)

randb said:


> Any negatives at this point?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I'll probably wear it most of this weekend, so I'll get a good feel for it, but right now, im liking what I'm seeing.

Sent from my Note20 Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

randb said:


> Any negatives at this point?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


The only real negative I see is the acrylic crystal.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zimzalabim (Oct 31, 2020)

Realize said:


> The only real negative I see is the acrylic crystal.


A glass screen protector in the right diameter from Aliexpress Hobbitstore should do it


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

Zimzalabim said:


> A glass screen protector in the right diameter from Aliexpress Hobbitstore should do it


I'm giving it consideration.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Anybody found any of these in stock anywhere? They were supposed to come out at the beginning of February. Cheers 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CarolinaFan1983 (Feb 10, 2021)

randb said:


> Anybody found any of these in stock anywhere? They were supposed to come out at the beginning of February. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Other than online, I haven't seen them in any store.

Sent from somewhere on Earth using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

I can't even find them online.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Screamed from the mountain tops where men who use to have perfect vision have since passed the age of 45 " AbbbbbOoooouuuuutttt damnnnn Time casio " 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

In the mean time though I'll just use this one... & a few others.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's a review of the negative display AE-1500.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Realize said:


> It is rated at +-30spm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Really. For some reason I was under the impression all Casios were +15/-15.

Also, anyone know what the viewing angles are like? I'm not horribly particular, but considering the price I wonder how it fairs compared to more expensive models that wash out easily.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Really. For some reason I was under the impression all Casios were +15/-15.
> 
> Also, anyone know what the viewing angles are like? I'm not horribly particular, but considering the price I wonder how it fairs compared to more expensive models that wash out easily.


IMO the "wash out" is average to most Casios that I've experienced.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Really. For some reason I was under the impression all Casios were +15/-15.
> 
> Also, anyone know what the viewing angles are like? I'm not horribly particular, but considering the price I wonder how it fairs compared to more expensive models that wash out easily.


Most basic Casios are rated +/- 30 spm. One model that has tighter specs is the SGW-100, which is rated +/- 20 spm.


----------



## CarolinaFan1983 (Feb 10, 2021)

randb said:


> I can't even find them online.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I bought mine directly from Casio.

Sent from somewhere on Earth using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

The Amazon links in the G-Central article point to the three different models.









Casio AE-1500WH: Wide Face with 10-Year Battery & 100M WR


We don't always cover non-G-Shock watches from Casio, but sometimes a new model like the AE-1500WH catches our eye. Unlike most of the other ultra-affordable




www.g-central.com





The black positive says "temporarily out of stock," the tan positive says "usually ships in 1 to 2 months," and the black negative says "temporarily out of stock." The only one that shows a price is the tan positive, at about $22.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

randb said:


> Anybody found any of these in stock anywhere? They were supposed to come out at the beginning of February. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Walmart has the negative version for under $20. But because it's under $20 there is not free shipping. 


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Men-s-AE1500WH-8AV-Wide-Face-Black-Digital-Grey-Resin-Strap-Watch/279586320?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Walmart has the negative version for under $20. But because it's under $20 there is not free shipping.
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Men-s-AE1500WH-8AV-Wide-Face-Black-Digital-Grey-Resin-Strap-Watch/279586320?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0


In order to get free shipping I was forced to buy both the negative and the tan versions.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> In order to get free shipping I was forced to buy both the negative and the tan versions.


Funny. When I posted the tan one was not even showing on their site.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Funny. When I posted the tan one was not even showing on their site.


It was a couple of dollars more, but in this case it that means just $22.60... which is really only $16.20 after all of that free shipping! (Watch purchase justification sentence. 😄)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks. Thanks a lot. I bought them both as well. Tan and negative black. I don't "Need" them and probably won't wear them long. But I am curious about the negative display and the digit size is a huge plus for my eyes. I'm not to keen on the week long delivery from Walmart. I am used to getting stuff from Japan quicker than that.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Thanks. Thanks a lot. I bought them both as well. Tan and negative black. I don't "Need" them and probably won't wear them long. But I am curious about the negative display and the digit size is a huge plus for my eyes. I'm not to keen on the week long delivery from Walmart. I am used to getting stuff from Japan quicker than that.
> 
> View attachment 15782828


Haha... well, I wouldn't have even gone to the website if it wasn't for you so we are even! ? I've actually had my eye on this watch for a while so in all seriousness thanks for the heads up... mine is scheduled to arrive in one week as well so we can start a "Black and Tan Watch Delivery Wait Club" until then. ?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Haha... well, I wouldn't have even gone to the website if it wasn't for you so we are even! ? I've actually had my eye on this watch for a while so in all seriousness thanks for the heads up... mine is scheduled to arrive in one week as well so we can start a "Black and Tan Watch Delivery Wait Club" until then. ?


Do you mean this Black and Tan?


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Do you mean this Black and Tan?
> 
> View attachment 15782879


Exactly! 😊 The perfect double meaning.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

My two AE-1500 watches arrived early. The legibility of the tan version is very good. The tan lcd has a slight pink/red tint to it on the upper and lower sections of the lcd which tie together by the 10 second scale on the right side of the lcd. The middle section where the time is located is not tinted. I'm not a big negative lcd fan. I've had the G-7710, the GD-1001B, and the GD-350-1B and sold them off. This lcd seems to remind me of my GD-1001B in terms of legibilty. Outside the negative is very clear. Inside, as to be expected, not so much. I may return the negative one or not, I'm not decided yet. It depends on Walmart's return procedure. 
The dual amber led is not the best but then again we're talking $20 watches. In total darkness the tan version does have the entire watch face lit. On the negative lcd version the illumination coverage depends on the watch angle to your eyesight. In one direction it did a very good job of illuminating the time and in another angle it acted like polarized sunglasses cutting of visibility to the digits. Anyway, for around $22 each my expectations were not set very high. I will say that the alarm tone is nice and loud. The buttons are nice and easy to push. Even though up here it's becoming summer those in the Southern Hemisphere will find this watch easy to operate while wearing gloves due to decent sized buttons and wide spaces between the button guards.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Yep. I returned the negative lcd version. I just can't do negative lcd's. I'm too old and my eyesight is garbage. The good news is that the Walmart return was easy. I bought it online but returned it to my local store. In regards to the tan one it's nice to have a color other than black to wear for a watch and at least I know this color won't wear off like some G-Shocks. lol


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Rocat said:


> My two AE-1500 watches arrived early. The legibility of the tan version is very good. The tan lcd has a slight pink/red tint to it on the upper and lower sections of the lcd which tie together by the 10 second scale on the right side of the lcd. The middle section where the time is located is not tinted. I'm not a big negative lcd fan. I've had the G-7710, the GD-1001B, and the GD-350-1B and sold them off. This lcd seems to remind me of my GD-1001B in terms of legibilty. Outside the negative is very clear. Inside, as to be expected, not so much. I may return the negative one or not, I'm not decided yet. It depends on Walmart's return procedure.
> The dual amber led is not the best but then again we're talking $20 watches. In total darkness the tan version does have the entire watch face lit. On the negative lcd version the illumination coverage depends on the watch angle to your eyesight. In one direction it did a very good job of illuminating the time and in another angle it acted like polarized sunglasses cutting of visibility to the digits. Anyway, for around $22 each my expectations were not set very high. I will say that the alarm tone is nice and loud. The buttons are nice and easy to push. Even though up here it's becoming summer those in the Southern Hemisphere will find this watch easy to operate while wearing gloves due to decent sized buttons and wide spaces between the button guards.
> 
> View attachment 15787628
> ...


Seems like great value and I think they look pretty good ?


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Rocat said:


> My two AE-1500 watches arrived early. The legibility of the tan version is very good. The tan lcd has a slight pink/red tint to it on the upper and lower sections of the lcd which tie together by the 10 second scale on the right side of the lcd. The middle section where the time is located is not tinted. I'm not a big negative lcd fan. I've had the G-7710, the GD-1001B, and the GD-350-1B and sold them off. This lcd seems to remind me of my GD-1001B in terms of legibilty. Outside the negative is very clear. Inside, as to be expected, not so much. I may return the negative one or not, I'm not decided yet. It depends on Walmart's return procedure.
> The dual amber led is not the best but then again we're talking $20 watches. In total darkness the tan version does have the entire watch face lit. On the negative lcd version the illumination coverage depends on the watch angle to your eyesight. In one direction it did a very good job of illuminating the time and in another angle it acted like polarized sunglasses cutting of visibility to the digits. Anyway, for around $22 each my expectations were not set very high. I will say that the alarm tone is nice and loud. The buttons are nice and easy to push. Even though up here it's becoming summer those in the Southern Hemisphere will find this watch easy to operate while wearing gloves due to decent sized buttons and wide spaces between the button guards.


Nice! My pair is coming tomorrow... it is interesting how the negative one is called "grey" but it looks nearly black in pictures. I can't wait to compare it to some of my other watches in person.

I have to admit, the tan one was the underdog when I ordered but it looks great in your pics! For the price I paid I will definitely have some fun with both.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Nice! My pair is coming tomorrow... it is interesting how the negative one is called "grey" but it looks nearly black in pictures. I can't wait to compare it to some of my other watches in person.
> 
> I have to admit, the tan one was the underdog when I ordered but it looks great in your pics! For the price I paid I will definitely have some fun with both.


It is definitely a grey. I put it next to my TRT-110H and there is a noticeable difference in color. To bad it wasn't grey like the GD-350-8.

I've been wearing the tan one since it arrived and I have honestly forgotten a few times that it is on my wrist. It is very light weight. And the nice thing is I can wear it one notcvh loose and it will not wrist flop. It stays put without having to be tight on the wrist. Very comfortable. This gives me the size of a GD100 with nearly the same functionality and bigger digits.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

They have arrived and they are spectacular!! 😊








The quality on these is amazing for $20... the main difference in feel between these and a G is the screen, it is so big that the plastic feels a bit more plasticy but not a deal breaker. 😊


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Blackout comparison. 








Grey color comparison.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry, the only ProTrek I can offer for comparison. 😊


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice comparison shots fef


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Nice comparison shots fef


Thanks! I am always happy to help! Sometimes it is really hard to tell exactly how big watches are from the product shots with no frame of reference.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Rocat said:


> Yep. I returned the negative lcd version. I just can't do negative lcd's. I'm too old and my eyesight is garbage. The good news is that the Walmart return was easy. I bought it online but returned it to my local store. In regards to the tan one it's nice to have a color other than black to wear for a watch and at least I know this color won't wear off like some G-Shocks. lol


Yep gave the grey negative one to my son. He loves it. The other 2 are great.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's a new review of the black, positive display AE-1500.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Another new AE-1500 review.


----------



## mbnv992 (Sep 20, 2009)

For a watch with as big a display as that one, I am very surprised that it has no “show time in other modes” function. That is one huge turn off for me. Too bad too as I love the look of these new watches


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The black/positive version is now under $20 at Amazon with a third party Selkler but it is shipped by Amazon.

I have been contemplating buying the GD-100 since the size is basically the same as this model. But then I think why spend and extra $50 to get smaller digits. I may still buy the GD-100. I had the negative version in the past but as usual I couldn't read the lcd. I may buy this one and skip the GD-100 unless someone can convince me otherwise.









Amazon.com: Casio - Mens Digital Sport Watch (AE1500WH-1AV) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio - Mens Digital Sport Watch (AE1500WH-1AV) and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Rocat said:


> The black/positive version is now under $20 at Amazon with a third party Selkler but it is shipped by Amazon.
> 
> I have been contemplating buying the GD-100 since the size is basically the same as this model. But then I think why spend and extra $50 to get smaller digits. I may still buy the GD-100. I had the negative version in the past but as usual I couldn't read the lcd. I may buy this one and skip the GD-100 unless someone can convince me otherwise.
> 
> ...


The GD-100 does have the advantages of a replaceable bezel, 200m WR, a mineral glass crystal, world time and Multi Time, but the AE-1500 is hard to beat for $20.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Casio watches are simply unbeatable, beautiful and well designed. Only problem is with rubber strap and bezel. Casio must consider PU as substitute for strap and bezel instead of rubber or plastic. Replacement Strap and bezel are very costly and very difficult to find.


Casio straps and bezels are made of PU already


----------



## jem (Jan 3, 2007)

I love the seconds countdown around the outer rim of the face. Very handy function


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I was on Amazon just now checking my list of saved watches. I clicked on the AE-1500WH-1 for fun just to see IF I ordered it today, when would it arrive. When I did that, Amazon promptly put up a message that someone may have bought it for me. I clecked on it to confirm if it was bought for me and it stated that it was bought for me.

First off, that has never happened before. Ever. Secondly, it would not be my wife, She doesn't even know how to use Amazon (she never buys anything online) or care anything about watches. My kids also don't care about watches.










Do I have a friend here who wants me to have this watch instead of the GD-100? lol


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

mbnv992 said:


> For a watch with as big a display as that one, I am very surprised that it has no "show time in other modes" function. That is one huge turn off for me. Too bad too as I love the look of these new watches


I definitely see your point, but they were able to make the digits so large by basically supersizing what information you would see on a very basic Casio and not adding a whole lot of extra numerals, sub-screens, or "excess" information. The only thing this tells you that a F-91w doesn't is the month. This bare-bones information is then made so big that it screams at you. Haha. If they added more information then the digits would have to become smaller.

I think it is easy to add a wishlist of features to a watch that meant to be very simple, but then you lose that simplicity, and also add to the cost (just a reminder that you can buy these all day for $20... just wait until they have been out for a while and the price drops or they go on sale!) If you add mineral glass, atomic/solar, etc. to a watch that costs less than a pizza, then the watch becomes something else (that ends up costing 4-5 pizzas  ).

I am still really happy with both of mine after a week, although the verdict is still out if they beat the DW-291h in the "newish non-G Casio digital watch in the $20-$30 price range" category.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I definitely see your point, but they were able to make the digits so large by basically supersizing what information you would see on a very basic Casio and not adding a whole lot of extra numerals, sub-screens, or "excess" information. The only thing this tells you that a F-91w doesn't is the month. This bare-bones information is then made so big that it screams at you. Haha. If they added more information then the digits would have to become smaller.
> 
> I think it is easy to add a wishlist of features to a watch that meant to be very simple, but then you lose that simplicity, and also add to the cost (just a reminder that you can buy these all day for $20... just wait until they have been out for a while and the price drops or they go on sale!) If you add mineral glass, atomic/solar, etc. to a watch that costs less than a pizza, then the watch becomes something else (that ends up costing 4-5 pizzas  ).
> 
> I am still really happy with both of mine after a week, although the verdict is still out if they beat the DW-291h in the "newish non-G Casio digital watch in the $20-$30 price range" category.


Many Pro Trek models have a display layout that is very similar to that of the AE-1500, and they are able to show the current time in other modes like the stopwatch and countdown timer.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

GaryK30 said:


> Many Pro Trek models have a display layout that is very similar to that of the AE-1500, and they are able to show the current time in other modes like the stopwatch and countdown timer.
> 
> View attachment 15801136
> 
> View attachment 15801135


Don't ProTrek modules generally do a whole lot of things in addition to the time being displayed in all modes? I wonder if the addition of the expanded abilities of the module would also increase the price a bit. I do think it would be nice to pick features ala carte though, since we all have different preferences/priorities, but it seems like it might be much more expensive.

I'm definitely no ProTrek expert (I only have one). Mine has slightly smaller numerals than the AE-1500 (see pic above) and cost quite a few dollars more. Are there any "starter" ProTrek models that come in closer to the price of the AE-1500?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Don't ProTrek modules generally do a whole lot of things in addition to the time being displayed in all modes? I wonder if the addition of the expanded abilities of the module would also increase the price a bit. I do think it would be nice to pick features ala carte though, since we all have different preferences/priorities, but it seems like it might be much more expensive.
> 
> I'm definitely no ProTrek expert (I only have one). Mine has slightly smaller numerals than the AE-1500 (see pic above) and cost quite a few dollars more. Are there any "starter" ProTrek models that come in closer to the price of the AE-1500?


The cheapest solar Pro Trek models are sometimes available for around $80 (like the PRG-330).


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

GaryK30 said:


> The cheapest solar Pro Trek models are sometimes available for around $80 (like the PRG-330).


$80 is how much my ProTrek cost on sale, a great deal, but still *double *what I paid for *both* of my AE-1500's at *full *price (all three watches came from Walmart).

My ProTrek is no longer on sale so it is currently selling for $105, which is *five times* what an AE-1500 costs. I know there are features people love, but at a certain point we have to ask ourselves if we are expecting too much from a $20 watch.

That being said I recognize that these watches aren't perfect, but I have fun with them for what they are... durable, accurate, $20 watches with *gigantic* numerals. 😄

.....did I mention *you can get one for $20!?!* 😲These things just came out, so the price is only going to go down from here. 😊


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

I just bought one.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> $80 is how much my ProTrek cost on sale, a great deal, but still *double *what I paid for *both* of my AE-1500's at *full *price (all three watches came from Walmart).
> 
> My ProTrek is no longer on sale so it is currently selling for $105, which is *five times* what an AE-1500 costs. I know there are features people love, but at a certain point we have to ask ourselves if we are expecting too much from a $20 watch.
> 
> ...


I said in a post above that it's a great deal for $20. I'll probably pick one up for the huge digits and sharp, high-contrast display. I have quite a few basic Casios that I like, including these 10-year battery models: AE-1200, AE-2000 and DW-291H.


----------



## BinomialSpider (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds like Casio's digital alternative to Timex's analog "easy reader"--a classic. Hope the AE1500 is as successful!


----------



## Daddy Pig (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm loving this thing, such a watch for 27 bucks is a bargain considering (knowing almost for sure) that Casio will never manufacture crappy stuff just tu give you a small price tag.

Love the refreshing look of the displays, even the negative one looks fresh and easy to read.

I do agree with the not very well thought decision of putting the battery life guarantee on the bezel, still it's not a deal breaker for me.

I'm considering getting one, although not sure which one just yet.


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

Amazon is out of stock on this model right now.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Still no sellers in the UK for this watch. Starting to wonder if Casio isn't selling this model here.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

It fiiiinally arrived (ordered in February), unboxed it, taped it, ready for some paint 🖌








And now we're gonna watch paint dry


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

The positive lcd display model has been out of stock for the last 3 days and will be back in stock on May 8th on Amazon Prime. I received mine 3 days ago. Is this particular model so popular that you need to wait 1 month for it to get back in stock or what. Even the negative LCD display model and the khaki positive lcd display model are both out of stock. Everyone must be going crazy to get this model.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Georgewg said:


> The positive lcd display model has been out of stock for the last 3 days and will be back in stock on May 8th on Amazon Prime. I received mine 3 days ago. Is this particular model so popular that you need to wait 1 month for it to get back in stock or what. Even the negative LCD display model and the khaki positive lcd display model are both out of stock. Everyone must be going crazy to get this model.


I believe the popularity and demand of this model, with it's large font and rich feature set, was under estimated by Casio and therefore not enough were shipped to retailers to meet demand


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

I just ordered the black/positive version from Amazon (sold by Amazon) for $20.60, so I guess they got them back in stock. They also have one from a third-party vendor (called 6pm) for about $1 less.

I think the positive display and large digits will be very readable for my old eyes.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

GaryK30 said:


> I just ordered the black/positive version from Amazon (sold by Amazon) for $20.60, so I guess they got them back in stock. They also have one from a third-party vendor (called 6pm) for about $1 less.
> 
> I think the positive display and large digits will be very readable for my old eyes.


Strange. My Amazon page shows it for $22.61 and Amazon still states someone ordered the black/positive version for me. I don't know who would have done that. Although I do keep eyeballing the GD-100.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Strange. My Amazon page shows it for $22.61 and Amazon still states someone ordered the black/positive version for me. I don't know who would have done that. Although I do keep eyeballing the GD-100.


I see $22.61 now too. I guess I was lucky to get it for $20.60. It's amazing how fast Amazon prices change.


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

I’ve noticed that most of the Casio watches on Amazon have gone up in price during the last few weeks. I think that this is due to the higher gasoline prices here in the USA.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The black positive version is now down to $19.51 sold by third party seller called 6pm. I think someone on here stated that 6pm is a subsidiary of Amazon. I don't know that for sure though.
Talk about buying the deal.

I just bought it. Do I need it? No. Do I appreciate the larger digits? Yes. I already have the tan version so a black one will be a nice change.


----------



## nonconformulaic (Nov 10, 2015)

Oops! Replied to the wrong thread, too many tabs open at once... Love the big digits on the AE-1500 though!


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Mine says hello  Love the big digit.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's a review of the tan AE-1500, showing the sharp display with great contrast.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

GaryK30 said:


> Here's a review of the tan AE-1500, showing the sharp display with great contrast.


This video just made me not want a GD-100 anymore.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

My AE-1500WH-1AV finally arrived today from Amazon. It has a really great display and huge digits.

I posted more thoughts in the Latest Purchase thread.









WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show off your shiny...


Arrived today Clean, crisp and beautiful! :love:




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

Looks really nice.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Spotted at retail! Coming in at $20.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Spotted at retail! Coming in at $20.
> View attachment 15860376


More than double that in the UK. Only place I've seen them is on a couple of storefronts on Amazon but verrrrry pricey at an adjusted $52.50. Grrrr.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scrumpypaul said:


> More than double that in the UK. Only place I've seen them is on a couple of storefronts on Amazon but verrrrry pricey at an adjusted $52.50. Grrrr.











Yes, with the inflated P&P you're right. We're getting shafted!


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15860409
> 
> Yes, with the inflated P&P you're right. We're getting shafted!


I've seen them around £18 plus shipping at TicTacArea but they explicitly state in their terms that no VAT is added for UK customers, raising the likelihood of customs duties etc so I am really reluctant to consider going that route.


----------



## ridelikeaturtle (May 4, 2020)

Keep an eye on creationwatches[dot]com, sold out at the moment but the AE-1500 is listed for 23 euro.

An alternative to consider would be the SGW100, it's a dual-sensor (compass, thermometer), a little more expensive (though not much) but also 200m water resistant and has a nice big digital display and chunky case.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ridelikeaturtle said:


> Keep an eye on creationwatches[dot]com, sold out at the moment but the AE-1500 is listed for 23 euro.
> 
> An alternative to consider would be the SGW100, it's a dual-sensor (compass, thermometer), a little more expensive (though not much) but also 200m water resistant and has a nice big digital display and chunky case.


Thanks for the CW tip - £20, cool beans (when back in stock) 🥳


----------



## Tzouvalos (May 3, 2021)

Hello from Greece! I ordered the negative version and i will have it on my wrist the next week max from local store. I was wondering if anyone could inform me with the strap mm dimensions ( i am thinking of changing it in the near future)

Thank you


----------



## singkarak105 (Apr 29, 2021)

if it has mineral glass, i will buy it


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

In the absence of any fair deals for the UK I've ordered something from China to scratch my big digit itch.

￡2.27 90%OFF | SYNOKE 9668 Men Sports Watches Chronos Countdown Men's Watch Waterproof LED Digital Watch Man Electronic Clock Relogio Masculino








4.99US $ 90% OFF|Synoke 9668 Men Sports Watches Chronos Countdown Men's Watch Waterproof Led Digital Watch Man Electronic Clock Relogio Masculino - Digital Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scrumpypaul said:


> In the absence of any fair deals for the UK I've ordered something from China to scratch my big digit itch.


Link does not work Paul.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Link does not work Paul.
> View attachment 15861929


Dunno why? I've edited it.


----------



## ridelikeaturtle (May 4, 2020)

scrumpypaul said:


> In the absence of any fair deals for the UK I've ordered something from China to scratch my big digit itch.
> 
> ￡2.27 90%OFF | SYNOKE 9668 Men Sports Watches Chronos Countdown Men's Watch Waterproof LED Digital Watch Man Electronic Clock Relogio Masculino
> 
> ...


I will be very interested to see how this turns out - please post up a new thread when it arrives!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Tzouvalos said:


> Hello from Greece! I ordered the negative version and i will have it on my wrist the next week max from local store. I was wondering if anyone could inform me with the strap mm dimensions ( i am thinking of changing it in the near future)
> 
> Thank you


It has the same strap as the DW-291H, the lugs are around 18mm apart and the strap flares out to about 27mm where it meets the body but 21mm wide or so overall. (My ruler is not great, so please double check before you buy a replacement!)

_edited to fix the model number_


----------



## Tzouvalos (May 3, 2021)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> It has the same strap as the DW-219H, the lugs are around 18mm apart and the strap flares out to about 27mm where it meets the body but 21mm wide or so overall. (My ruler is not great, so please double check before you buy a replacement!)


thank you so much for your support! really appreciate this and i will double check, sure!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> It has the same strap as the DW-219H, the lugs are around 18mm apart and the strap flares out to about 27mm where it meets the body but 21mm wide or so overall. (My ruler is not great, so please double check before you buy a replacement!)


Do you mean the DW-291H?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

scrumpypaul said:


> More than double that in the UK. Only place I've seen them is on a couple of storefronts on Amazon but verrrrry pricey at an adjusted $52.50. Grrrr.


bout $85US for us 😭😭


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

scrumpypaul said:


> In the absence of any fair deals for the UK I've ordered something from China to scratch my big digit itch.
> 
> ￡2.27 90%OFF | SYNOKE 9668 Men Sports Watches Chronos Countdown Men's Watch Waterproof LED Digital Watch Man Electronic Clock Relogio Masculino
> 
> ...


my ol man had the debadged version of this from kmart. actually very legible and from a couple meters away it looks like a garmin 😂


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Do you mean the DW-291H?


ooooops! I did! Thanks, good catch. I will fix it.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

I removed the original buckle and replaced it with a black metal one. It makes the whole watch feel much nicer.


----------



## Tzouvalos (May 3, 2021)

Just arrived today! I have to admit 2 things just out of the box: First of all, it looks great and indeed as viewed in you tube reviews it has a really crisp screen... (although it suffers sometimes indoors) i just can't help thinking how the positive screen would look with indoor lightning.


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Nice looking!
Mine arrives on the 15th. Can’t wait.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This thread needs more pictures.


----------



## arcata (Mar 15, 2007)

Actually would like to see a real "G" like this.


----------



## arcata (Mar 15, 2007)

I have all 3 but like the black the best.


----------



## Tzouvalos (May 3, 2021)

Could anyone provide any links for strap replacements?


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Rocat said:


> This thread needs more pictures.
> View attachment 15874570


Damn. That's really nice looking. Reminds me of a Suunto with its large display.

If Casio made a G-Shock with such a display it'd be a winner. Closest was the Rangebeast, but I found that too much of a beast in size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

arcata said:


> I have all 3 but like the black the best.


Do you mean the black and negative lcd or the black and positive lcd?

I had all three too but returned the negative lcd back to Walmart.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The tan one for the day.


----------



## BinomialSpider (Mar 11, 2012)

I wonder how much of the GShock design is necessity, vs aesthetics. The squares, for example, have a huge blank space under the watch crystal, around the LCD. In the solar models, this space holds the solar cells--but it's there even in the non-solars.

Is that space needed for shock protection, or is it just left over from a time when LCD modules were smaller? Would it be possible for Casio to fit an AE1500's screen inside a GShock-rated case? I just don't know. But the Suuntos (and Garmins) seem much fatter than the AE1500, and maybe closer in size and weight to the Rangebeast...


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

BinomialSpider said:


> I wonder how much of the GShock design is necessity, vs aesthetics. The squares, for example, have a huge blank space under the watch crystal, around the LCD. In the solar models, this space holds the solar cells--but it's there even in the non-solars.
> 
> Is that space needed for shock protection, or is it just left over from a time when LCD modules were smaller? Would it be possible for Casio to fit an AE1500's screen inside a GShock-rated case? I just don't know. But the Suuntos (and Garmins) seem much fatter than the AE1500, and maybe closer in size and weight to the Rangebeast...


Well for example compare the AE1500 to the PRG270. They are similar in size. The 1500 has a far superior display. BUT that is due to the watch crystal being right up on the display, vs a slightly smaller gap to fit the solar film between the two.

This would honestly be very easy for Casio to convert to a G-Shock. But IMO this is better than a standard quartz G. This is designed to be disposable, and with a price tag to match.

Although now let us play and wish it were a G. It would be the same physical size as the GA/GD100, metal pushers, mineral crystal, solar, mb6, 16mm lugs (this would make me happy as I use strap adapters. Price would probably be around $200 sadly.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Mine arrived today. It's great!

Really good and legible negative display. Comfortable on my wrist.

I gotta feeling it's gonna be a favorite.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

I blame you! I blame you all!


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

sci said:


> I blame you! I blame you all!
> 
> View attachment 15878586


You're welcome

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

BinomialSpider said:


> I wonder how much of the GShock design is necessity, vs aesthetics. The squares, for example, have a huge blank space under the watch crystal, around the LCD. In the solar models, this space holds the solar cells--but it's there even in the non-solars.
> 
> Is that space needed for shock protection, or is it just left over from a time when LCD modules were smaller? Would it be possible for Casio to fit an AE1500's screen inside a GShock-rated case? I just don't know. But the Suuntos (and Garmins) seem much fatter than the AE1500, and maybe closer in size and weight to the Rangebeast...


I think a screen this size does give the watch a potential vulnerable point. The compact screen of the 5600 and raised bezel offer additional protection for the screen.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Nice watch, but I afraid if the strap and the plastic case would last for 10 years.


I have quite a few plastic CASIOs. The oldest ones are nearly 30 years old F-91W's, and none of them have the case desintegrated, broken or worn out. The hard plastic does not have the softeners, which after evaporating can make it brittle - like the older G-Shocks rubber bezels. Yes, the matte-finish plastic turns shiny with a lot of wear, but that's it. The most worn CASIO of mine don't even have hard dents and deep scratches, as they soften with the wear due to this plastic property. I have seen pictures of some cases broken on the lugs, but it doesn't seem to be a systematic problem, much more an exception. This model has very massive plastic case (a lot of material, really) and I think it will hold it's integrity quite well over time and don't have any doubts that it will last for decades. The rubber band on the other hand will have less life, but so does every band different than metal (rubber, leather, etc), and even the rubber bands of Omega's and such need replacement every few years. So, for me it is an accessory rather than part of the watch anyway.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Sod it.

I'll probably get stung with tax and customs and all the rest of it but I've ordered a couple of these from TicTacArea.

Grey/negative and Khaki/positive.

Both £18-ish ($25).

Reason for getting both is free shipping above 25 Euros.

Can we all say a prayer against the Customs Demons?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scrumpypaul said:


> Sod it.
> 
> I'll probably get stung with tax and customs and all the rest of it but I've ordered a couple of these from TicTacArea.
> 
> ...


👍🏻🙏🏻


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

sci said:


> I have quite a few plastic CASIOs. The oldest ones are nearly 30 years old F-91W's, and none of them have the case desintegrated, broken or worn out. The hard plastic does not have the softeners, which after evaporating can make it brittle - like the older G-Shocks rubber bezels. Yes, the matte-finish plastic turns shiny with a lot of wear, but that's it. The most worn CASIO of mine don't even have hard dents and deep scratches, as they soften with the wear due to this plastic property. I have seen pictures of some cases broken on the lugs, but it doesn't seem to be a systematic problem, much more an exception. This model has very massive plastic case (a lot of material, really) and I think it will hold it's integrity quite well over time and don't have any doubts that it will last for decades. The rubber band on the other hand will have less life, but so does every band different than metal (rubber, leather, etc), and even the rubber bands of Omega's and such need replacement every few years. So, for me it is an accessory rather than part of the watch anyway.


I personally find resin and rubber straps very uncomfortable. Thus I wear my 1500 on Jays&Kays metal strap adapters with a nato.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

I can't recall if this was mentioned before, but I noticed today that the display on the AE-1500 doesn't black out with polarized glasses until the watch is rotated 90°, which is like my G-Shocks. Among my other basic Casios, only the DW-291H works the same way.

As far as I recall, all of my other basic Casios black out when rotated 45° CCW. This is pretty noticeable when wearing the watch on the left wrist with that hand on the steering wheel, because the LCD will be very dim or black out in normal use.

I prefer the way the polarization works on the Gs, the AE-1500 and the DW-291H.


----------



## arcata (Mar 15, 2007)

Rocat said:


> Do you mean the black and negative lcd or the black and positive lcd?
> 
> I had all three too but returned the negative lcd back to Walmart.


The black with the positive display is my favorite of the 3.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

arcata said:


> The black with the positive display is my favorite of the 3.


I agree.


----------



## BoomerSooner74 (Apr 3, 2020)

I finally found one at my nearest Walmart... $19









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I have not seen them in my local Walmart but the AE-1500 is now $20.21 on Amazon.









Amazon.com: Casio Men's Quartz Resin Strap, Black, 27.63 Casual Watch (Model: AE-1500WH-1AVCF) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's Quartz Resin Strap, Black, 27.63 Casual Watch (Model: AE-1500WH-1AVCF) and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Rocat said:


> I have not seen them in my local Walmart but the AE-1500 is now $20.21 on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have only seen the tan one at WalMart stores.


----------



## DCBman (May 16, 2021)

Rocat said:


> This thread needs more pictures.
> View attachment 15874570


Definitely liking the positive display, over the negative display. I'm done with negative displays, they're just too hard to see in a number of conditions, particularly bright sunlight (unless you're looking directly at them).


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

DCBman said:


> Definitely liking the positive display, over the negative display. I'm done with negative displays, they're just too hard to see in a number of conditions, particularly bright sunlight (unless you're looking directly at them).


I'm afraid I agree with you. 
I've had two negative display Casios and although the AE-1500 is the better, I just can't see getting another. 
A bit of a gimmick or style excercise.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

I have three watches with red negative displays, so black negatives are great in comparison. 😄 I like them, but I can see where they might be for everyone.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

ridelikeaturtle said:


> I will be very interested to see how this turns out - please post up a new thread when it arrives!


Here's my big digit SYNOKE 9668 - which was £4.54 ($6-ish or so) shipped from the Far East. First impressions are quite favourable. Plasticky but seems reasonably well put together for an ultra - cheapy. Mix of matte and semi-glossy surfaces. Lettering isn't obtrusive. Strap and lugs curve sharply so it doesn't wear massive. Strap could be comfier but it's okay. Nice touch with the end of long strap which curves to push it off the buckle strap and allow the lip to push tighter and snugly into the curved keeper. Legibility is great, courtesy of digits which according to my tape measure are 3½ feet tall. Crystal is slightly domed which adds a touch of interest. It still sits just below the bezel for a touch of protection. Nice enough for the price.


----------



## singkarak105 (Apr 29, 2021)

i hope it will be mineral glass


----------



## Tzouvalos (May 3, 2021)

Oh come on!!... Could not resist and just ordered and the positive version (i have already the negative)
(and only 23 euros from amazon instead of the 43 i gave from a local store!)

Hope it will be so damn nice as you say and looks! 

Ps.. still trying to find the proper strap size to get alternative straps (i do not know how to measure this correct) - anyone could help me with this?


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

Tzouvalos said:


> Oh come on!!... Could not resist and just ordered and the positive version (i have already the negative)
> (and only 23 euros from amazon instead of the 43 i gave from a local store!)
> 
> Hope it will be so damn nice as you say and looks!
> ...


The lug width is 18mm, but the actual lug size is closer to 24 or 26mm.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Black /positive AE-1500 for £25 Amazon. Choose other sellers for this price.









Casio Unisex-Adults Digital Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap AE-1500WH-1AVEF : Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Shop Casio Unisex-Adults Digital Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap AE-1500WH-1AVEF ✓ free delivery ✓ free returns on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

Has anyone hydro-modded one of these yet?


----------



## Kostandino (Mar 10, 2015)

Any suggestions on how to swap the acrylic glass with a sapphire one? 
The drawback is that the screen is easily scratched, so I wish to install a sapphire glass screen.. But don't know if there are such items for sale on ebay, or elsewhere..


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

scrumpypaul said:


> Black /positive AE-1500 for £25 Amazon. Choose other sellers for this price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The deal for that one has gone, but the dark grey/neg version is now £25 - again, choose other sellers for this price.









Casio Unisex-Adults Digital Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap AE-1500WH-8BVEF : Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Shop Casio Unisex-Adults Digital Quartz Watch with Plastic Strap AE-1500WH-8BVEF ✓ free delivery ✓ free returns on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Today I received an excellent watch for this money, I will also take the AE-1500WH-5A, unfortunately we do not have them on sale anywhere yet.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Just snagged one - free P&P tipped me over the edge


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Our joint prayers to the Customs Gods have been partially answered and I today have two AE-1500's from TicTacArea in my sweaty mitts without having to pay any duties. So about £18 each. Yay!!

Unfortunately, one of them is the wrong watch. Grrrrr.

I ordered grey/negative - yes.

I also ordered tan/positive - sadly, no. Instead they sent the black/positive AE-1500-1AVEF.

I've messaged them - we'll see what solution they offer.

Grrr grrr grrr.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

G-Central has posted a new article about the AE-1500.









The super-affordable Casio AE-1500WH watch is hugely popular


The Casio AE-1500WH series, released earlier this year, has been a huge winner for both Casio and buyers looking for an affordable yet highly functional




www.g-central.com


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

GaryK30 said:


> G-Central has posted a new article about the AE-1500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't realise it uses a big CR2032 batt. I like that.
I've ordered the black/positive one, had to be done when us in the UK could finally get a reasonable price of £25 for it.


----------



## ridelikeaturtle (May 4, 2020)

scrumpypaul said:


> Our joint prayers to the Customs Gods have been partially answered and I today have two AE-1500's from TicTacArea in my sweaty mitts without having to pay any duties. So about £18 each. Yay!!
> 
> Unfortunately, one of them is the wrong watch. Grrrrr.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if that tan model isn't sold out everywhere.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Kostandino said:


> Any suggestions on how to swap the acrylic glass with a sapphire one?
> The drawback is that the screen is easily scratched, so I wish to install a sapphire glass screen.. But don't know if there are such items for sale on ebay, or elsewhere..


You don't need sapphire, you need a tube of PolyWatch and the scratches will magically disappear with a little elbow grease.


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Such a killer value!









Think I'll sell my square and keep this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

GaryK30 said:


> G-Central has posted a new article about the AE-1500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope Casio is getting the message&#8230;


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

cousswrc said:


> I hope Casio is getting the message&#8230;


I would love it if it came with a mineral crystal or even reaching a sapphire. I doubt that either will happen, but maybe Jays&Kays will make some bullbars for it.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kostandino (Mar 10, 2015)

Rocat said:


> You don't need sapphire, you need a tube of PolyWatch and the scratches will magically disappear with a little elbow grease.


Yes I know the PolyWatch material.. But the fact is that I use the wristwatch while performing outdoors tasks and activities, thus it will be a hassle to apply the PolyWatch after the (expected) frequency of times when the screen gets scratches.. 
Thats the reason I consider to purchase a sapphire glass. But I dont know the exact dimensions of the stock one, so can't search on ebay for sapphire without knowing first the exact data..


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Kostandino said:


> Yes I know the PolyWatch material.. But the fact is that I use the wristwatch while performing outdoors tasks and activities, thus it will be a hassle to apply the PolyWatch after the (expected) frequency of times when the screen gets scratches..
> Thats the reason I consider to purchase a sapphire glass. But I dont know the exact dimensions of the stock one, so can't search on ebay for sapphire without knowing first the exact data..


Keep in mind that the acrylic crystal may be glued in rather than being pressed in. This may make replacement difficult.

Another option is to use a screen protector, maybe one made of tempered glass.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

GaryK30 said:


> Keep in mind that the acrylic crystal may be glued in rather than being pressed in. This may make replacement difficult.
> 
> Another option is to use a screen protector, maybe one made of tempered glass.


I had a MRW200 not long ago that I was messing with and killed it. So afterwards I decided to find out just how thick the acrylic crystal was. It was 2mm btw. But it was a royal pain to pop out because it was glued with no gasket or anything.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

No UK sellers of these at the moment, but I just snagged the black pos display from Great Watches. Excellent price at £22.95!









Search: 3 results found for "Ae-1500wh"


great quality and 100 percent authentic Casio watches to the UK and the rest of the world. Affordable prices and FREE SHIPPING with no minimum order.




www.greatwatches.co.uk





They have all three in stock at the time of this post. I'm UK based and these guys are in the US but use a ".co.uk" website address. I used them once in the past and would recommend them.

Free shipping is just in a padded envelope, boxed delivery to me is another £13 which makes it pointless financially and it's not like it's a G-Shock in a nice tin & box. They do pack the watches well so I'm not worried about damage in transit. There shouldn't be any customs charges as they mark the package as "Gift", or at least this was how they did it when I bought an MDV-106 a few years back.

I guess it will be a couple of weeks for delivery, but I'm in no rush .

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

sodamonkey said:


> No UK sellers of these at the moment, but I just snagged the black pos display from Great Watches. Excellent price at £22.95!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you'll like it. The display is really sharp with very good contrast. The main time digits are the biggest of any digital watch I own. The viewing angle range is average - not great but not bad. For the price it's hard to beat.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

GaryK30 said:


> I think you'll like it. The display is really sharp with very good contrast. The main time digits are the biggest of any digital watch I own. The viewing angle range is average - not great but not bad. For the price it's hard to beat.


Looking forward to getting it. The viewing angle isn't a problem, I'll only be looking at it straight down

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

My AE-1500 turned up at my door a short while ago. I like the look of it, love the big display and the size is good for me.
For fear of being picky over what is a cheap Casio digital, this is my view of it.
Comparing it to my other cheap Casio digital (AE-2000) i think it falls far short. The 2000 has mineral crystal, 200 mtr wr, stainless steel surround, and has a DST setting, something the 1500 strangely doesn't. It just feels better quality and it was also cheaper than the 1500. One thing the 1500 is much better at over the 2000, is its backlight. The twin LED lights the display much better than the single LED of the 2000.
If i had handled the 1500 in a shop, not sure i would have bought it at £25. But i shall keep it just for the novelty of its big display.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

TicTacArea have all of them (subject to availability) for about £18 plus shipping. I bought two so that it qualified for free shipping, plumping for grey and tan, but they sent me grey and black instead. They've promised to refund me half of the black price if I kept it as it was their mistake. I'm happy enough with this although the refund hasn't arrived yet..... 

Taxes aren't included supposedly but I struck lucky.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

BikerJeff said:


> My AE-1500 turned up at my door a short while ago. I like the look of it, love the big display and the size is good for me.
> For fear of being picky over what is a cheap Casio digital, this is my view of it.
> Comparing it to my other cheap Casio digital (AE-2000) i think it falls far short. The 2000 has mineral crystal, 200 mtr wr, stainless steel surround, and has a DST setting, something the 1500 strangely doesn't. It just feels better quality and it was also cheaper than the 1500. One thing the 1500 is much better at over the 2000, is its backlight. The twin LED lights the display much better than the single LED of the 2000.
> If i had handled the 1500 in a shop, not sure i would have bought it at £25. But i shall keep it just for the novelty of its big display.


I have both the AE-2000 and AE-1500, along with the AE-1200 and DW-291H. I like all of them, but each of them has its own pros and cons.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Been wearing this AE-1500 since i got it yesterday, even in bed asleep as i always do with whatever watch i'm wearing. A big plus is how well the keeper locks in position on the strap, it hasn't moved at all. Far better than any other resin/rubber strap i have.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

My part refund came through so £27.96 net for two watches. Yay.


----------



## Kostandino (Mar 10, 2015)

GaryK30 said:


> Keep in mind that the acrylic crystal may be glued in rather than being pressed in. This may make replacement difficult.
> 
> Another option is to use a screen protector, maybe one made of tempered glass.


Yes I suppose that acrylic is glued.. 
But I want to give it a try.. 
So, the main thing is to find about the exact data of the acrylic material, so can order from ebay a sapphire screen with the exact dimensions..


----------



## Tzouvalos (May 3, 2021)

Arrived yesterday, it is really good looking and positive screen is more "clear" to me than the negative one. Although in the end of the day i like both versions equally.


----------



## Tzouvalos (May 3, 2021)

Tzouvalos said:


> Arrived yesterday, it is really good looking and positive screen is more "clear" to me than the negative one. Although in the end of the day i like both versions equally.
> 
> View attachment 15918502


update! after wearing both versions in my daily routine (indoor/outdoor activities) i like better the negative one on my wrist (after all it is just a matter of personal taste)


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Love the legibility on these, whether positive or negative. If I'm honest, I didn't find them particularly comfortable at first but after a couple of days they seem to settle in and are really comfy after that.


----------



## Tzouvalos (May 3, 2021)

scrumpypaul said:


> Love the legibility on these, whether positive or negative. If I'm honest, I didn't find them particularly comfortable at first but after a couple of days they seem to settle in and are really comfy after that.
> 
> View attachment 15928450


sure you are right and could not agree more with you, but negative looks so nice😝😝


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Tzouvalos said:


> View attachment 15928458
> 
> sure you are right and could not agree more with you, but negative looks so nice😝😝


The negative version IMHO is the nicest looking version. Sure, it's not as legible as the positive ones, but it is still pretty darn legible... if you can't read one of those, it's certainly not the watches fault! Haha.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I've been wearing this one today.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

srinatsrinat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new member from India. I went through this thread before ordering AE-1500, negative display. Thank you all for your photos, it helped me gauge its real world size.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum! The negative version is a really nice looking watch, I think you will love it!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Love it.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

srinatsrinat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new member from India. I went through this thread before ordering AE-1500, negative display. Thank you all for your photos, it helped me gauge its real world size.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club Srinath. The AE-1500's battery will last a long time so there is no real need for solar. Besides the battery is not expensive.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Love it.
> View attachment 15936847


We really should just lock the thread now since Snaggle has proven the watch to be robust and G worthy. Is that a Helicopter? Man that thing is super wide. Which one is it? Your "work" photos always astound me.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Rocat said:


> We really should just lock the thread now since Snaggle has proven the watch to be robust and G worthy. Is that a Helicopter? Man that thing is super wide. Which one is it? Your "work" photos always astound me.


S92.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I think I have found my new screen saver photo for my laptop. Very cool. Are you a PJ Rescue Jumper?



Snaggletooth said:


> S92.
> View attachment 15937201


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Rocat said:


> I think I have found my new screen saver photo for my laptop. Very cool. Are you a PJ Rescue Jumper?


I started out as a military helo crewman. Went through SAR selection and passed out as a Winchman-Paramedic, a.k.a. the-dope-on-the-rope. After 15 years of dangling I transferred and become a Winch Operator.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> I started out as a military helo crewman. Went through SAR selection and passed out as a Winchman-Paramedic, a.k.a. the-dope-on-the-rope. After 15 years of dangling I transferred and become a Winch Operator.


At least this way you don't get wet anymore. lol 
Stay safe while getting others out of trouble. I have much respect for folks like you.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Rocat said:


> At least this way you don't get wet anymore. lol
> Stay safe while getting others out of trouble. I have much respect for folks like you.


+1


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

I thought this watch was a bit plasticky when i first got it, but its growing on me. After wearing it cycling and some gardening work, i do think the strap is softening up a bit. Has a decent thickness to the strap as well. Something you dont often get with the cheaper non G Casio digitals.


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

This would make a great everyday watch and keep my more expensive G-Shocks in the display case😉👍


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

srinatsrinat said:


> One weird thing - the watch came in a very safe packaging shipped directly by Casio. However, the watch was so hot when I took it out, despite multiple layers of cardboard. The SS back was particularly hot. Any explanation for this? The watch has been running without problems though.


I have had this happen if the package has been sitting in the delivery truck for too long on a hot day. The back of those trucks gets really warm, especially the ones with the ceilings that allow light in.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

srinatsrinat said:


> This watch has become my new favorite. However today for the first time I worked out with it. It is not a good workout companion because of the strap. The grooves underneath bite and leave marks while gripping weights and doing workouts; that is, whenever the wrist and forearm muscles got engaged during the workouts.
> 
> My G shock has similar strap but doesn't bite so much! I think I will switch to a softer third party silicone strap or a nato strap.


Aren't you just better off loosening it a notch? I've been wearing mine non-stop for the last few weeks but sometimes for bed I loosen it slightly.


----------



## Tzouvalos (May 3, 2021)

srinatsrinat said:


> This watch has become my new favorite. However today for the first time I worked out with it. It is not a good workout companion because of the strap. The grooves underneath bite and leave marks while gripping weights and doing workouts; that is, whenever the wrist and forearm muscles got engaged during the workouts.
> 
> My G shock has similar strap but doesn't bite so much! I think I will switch to a softer third party silicone strap or a nato strap.


if you find something please be kind enough to share this with us, i am trying to find also a nice alternative strap that will fit with ae-1500..

As concerns now the gym workout i have to admit that in my case it is very handy and does the job very well!! (though i have not wear a g-shock to compare) In general terms i am happy!


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

srinatsrinat said:


> Loosen the strap, it dangles. As it is the watch is big, the last thing you want is that big chunk of resin time piece hitting the back of your palm while working out, dangling back and forth.
> 
> Sure I will. I am kind enough
> 
> ...


These adapters on my AE1500 are not perfect, but very good. They are made to fit a DW5600 or almost any G-Shock with 16mm lugs. With these adapters being 16mm and the actual lug width being 18mm, that does leave some "wiggle room." That being said, the spring bars hold the adapters close enough to the watch case that there is a light amount of resistance thus helping to hold the adapters without sliding back amd forth madly. Couple this with a good quality nato, such as a seatbelt style, and the adapters are very manageable.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tzouvalos (May 3, 2021)

srinatsrinat said:


> Loosen the strap, it dangles. As it is the watch is big, the last thing you want is that big chunk of resin time piece hitting the back of your palm while working out, dangling back and forth.
> 
> Sure I will. I am kind enough
> 
> ...


Thanks man for all the info!! really appreciate it!


----------



## Tzouvalos (May 3, 2021)

srinatsrinat said:


> Hehehe, here's another idea.
> 
> Check out the Enticer series of Casio.
> 
> ...


Thank you once more, it seems to me more reasonable, yeap!
although in the end i think i will find some compatible straps below 5 euros in Ali express


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

I just spotted the negative version at Walmart tagged at just under $20.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, mine from greatwatches.co.uk isn't coming now, I asked for a refund because the initial order never made it to USPS and although they said they were sending out another, nothing happened after 8 days so I asked for the money back.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

srinatsrinat said:


> Amazon or official casio site then. Just catch it while its in stock!


Yeah, trouble is these aren't available in the UK for some reason?

I can get it from Amazon UK, but the delivery charges make it a bit pointless. I might wait it out to see if they appear over here some time.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

sodamonkey said:


> Yeah, trouble is these aren't available in the UK for some reason?
> 
> I can get it from Amazon UK, but the delivery charges make it a bit pointless. I might wait it out to see if they appear over here some time.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


They sometimes are on sale from Amazon EU, which obviously have free shipping. It was how i bought mine for around £26.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BikerJeff said:


> They sometimes are on sale from Amazon EU, which obviously have free shipping. It was how i bought mine for around £26.


Me too.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Also, i remember i ordered a watch from Great Watches in the US last year. I remember he did take his time before sending it, i even mailed him a few time asking why the delay. 
But i did get it ok after a wait, although it was then further stuck at UK customs for about 10 days, which is often the case in these covid times.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Me too.
> View attachment 15970154


All of them with free shipping are all coming from the US.

Is there still a chance of getting stung with Customs charges if buying from abroad with Amazon?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

sodamonkey said:


> All of them with free shipping are all coming from the US.
> 
> Is there still a chance of getting stung with Customs charges if buying from abroad with Amazon?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


It's how I got mine and I didn't get hit with any charges.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

sodamonkey said:


> All of them with free shipping are all coming from the US.
> 
> Is there still a chance of getting stung with Customs charges if buying from abroad with Amazon?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


No - charges are included in your price.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

sodamonkey said:


> Yeah, trouble is these aren't available in the UK for some reason?
> 
> I can get it from Amazon UK, but the delivery charges make it a bit pointless. I might wait it out to see if they appear over here some time.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


TicTacArea get them in and sell them at a reasonable price - the grey and the black are currently awaiting stock but they have the khaki for £17. Not free delivery at that price but if you bought two it would qualify for free. Customs charges are not included so it may be you get hit but I didn't when I ordered a couple of AE-1500's.

Plus, when I ordered my two they ballsed up the order and sent me grey and black whereas I'd ordered grey and khaki. They gave me a 50% refund on the price of the khaki and I just kept the black. So two AE-1500's for £27-ish. Good customer service and I'd use them again.






Buy Casio Collection AE-1500WH-5AVEF watch


Buy Casio AE-1500WH-5AVEF Collection AE-1500WH-5AVEF




www.tictacarea.com


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Now I have a couple of them!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Comparison of dimensions with MDV-106-1A and W-800H-1A and just a nice photo AE-1500)


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Random Rob reviews the AE-1500.


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

srinatsrinat said:


> Desert storm all the way...


Double storm)


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

The more I wear mine, the more I like it. The hard plastic case wouldn't rot (still a fear of some g-shock owners), and with the case geometry similar to the shocks, will provide maybe 70-80% of the shock protection they have. One thing which wonders me are the buttons - what is the material of those. I have one of the first F-91W's and its buttons are some base metal coated (with probably chrome). The coating is worn off on places revealing the base metal. It is not a real problem for almost 30 years old watch though. I red somewhere that the buttons of AE-1200 are stainless steel, and those of AE-1500 look very similar - are they steel as well?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

£20 from Creation.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Negative version of the AE-1500 is now back under $20USD. It does state delivery is August 10 -13 but we all know Amazon will do better than that. I had this one and returned it because I'm not a negative lcd fan but that's just a personal preference.






Amazon.com: Casio Men's Quartz Resin Strap, Blue, 27.63 Casual Watch (Model: AE-1500WH-8BVCF) : Electronics


Amazon.com: Casio Men's Quartz Resin Strap, Blue, 27.63 Casual Watch (Model: AE-1500WH-8BVCF) : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

The AE-1500 is an irreplaceable helper in a difficult peasant life)


----------



## RustyCat (Jul 20, 2021)

dgaddis said:


> Why why why. Who in the world ever thought it was cool to put "10 YEAR BATTERY" on the watch??? Put it on the box/display stand, but it doesn't need to be on the watch.


Easily removed with Goo Gone...


----------



## RustyCat (Jul 20, 2021)

Easily removed with Goo Gone


----------



## RustyCat (Jul 20, 2021)

Racer88 said:


> Looks a LOT like the Pro Trek display.
> 
> For freakin' $27?!??
> 
> View attachment 15692312


$20 at Walmart


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

How often can the back light be used and still maintain close to 10 yrs on the battery?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

rmeron said:


> How often can the back light be used and still maintain close to 10 yrs on the battery?


I have not read the manual but Casio usually states in the directions/man that the battery life is determined by one use daily of both an alarm and the backlight.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you Rocat


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

max888 said:


> The AE-1500 is an irreplaceable helper in a difficult peasant life)
> View attachment 16001700


Just tell us that as people on this thread, we are all receiving home made spicy flavor pickles ..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pulling SAR duty.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Pulling SAR duty.
> View attachment 16043925


How often do you have to rescue people from the water?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Rocat said:


> How often do you have to rescue people from the water?


Impossible to answer that accurately. Sometimes we have busy periods, sometimes it's quiet. Best I can say is, rarely, thankfully.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

In stock again at tictacarea for 25.41€ shipped:






TicTacArea.com







www.tictacarea.com





That's the best/cheapest option for EU customers. I don't have any experience with them, I'll report after the watch is delivered. I went for the tan version.


----------



## BoomerSooner74 (Apr 3, 2020)

I've had my tan one now for several months and I find myself wearing it more and more often over my other watches...love it...gotta get a black one now


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cuks (Nov 17, 2021)

One more proud owner. For a price of approx 60 USD (here in EU) I am more than pleased.

Here's few photos on my 19cm (7.48") wrist





































EDIT:
I've thought that would be good to add few notes about the watch:
- strap is narrower than on my previous gshock gdf-100-1a which is not all that bad

- i don't like the seconds graph/bar because I think this is the reason why the number "2" in the first digit place on the screen is narrower comparing to other digit places on the screen (see my third picture. It' clearly visible that the number "2" is slimmer than the others)

- i don't like the "10 year battery" label on the case. I've tried to remove it with 99% alcohol but it won't go. Maybe to try with wd40, is it safe?

- buttons are easy to operate which is very good

- the case is very similar to gshock so i think that it will survive mtb riding in the woods and eventually crashing 

- like someone else already commented, the watch will not turn around your wrist even if you don't tigthen it all the way (on my gdf-100-1a that would happen regularly)

- i would like that the buckle is from metal/stainless steel. I don't trust too much this plastic one

- i wish that the backlight is a bit stronger. Note, it is okay when it's really dark

- speaker is very loud, i like that very much. You will not miss morning alarm 

- dials are really big and this is wonderful, easy to read in any ocasion

- as for the functions, i think this is perfect set. You need to be sincere with yourself and double check what functions you really need on a wrist watch.

At first I was in search for Gshock and/or Protrek model (PRW-30 or PRW-3510) but as I've found out that there is an aftermaket compass module that you can hook up to a strap then i don't see a reason why should I spend 200+ more euros in order to have digital compass (which i think is less acurate than this aftermarket one)

- in the end, if i end up braking this watch then i will feel less sorry than breaking much more expensive watch

If i ever break this one then i will be getting CASIO TRT-110H


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

I should say the original Strap is not durable, especially the buckle, mine was snapped. So eventually I changed with existing strap.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cuks said:


> One more proud owner. For a price of approx 60 USD (here in EU) I am more than pleased.
> 
> Here's few photos on my 19cm (7.48") wrist
> 
> ...


The TRT-110H is an excellent watch. I've had mine for some time. As I have to use a timer up to 30 times a day I do wish the AE-1500 had the ability adjust down as well as up when setting the timer. That is the one main flaw of this watch in my opinion.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Rocat said:


> The TRT-110H is an excellent watch. I've had mine for some time. As I have to use a timer up to 30 times a day I do wish the AE-1500 had the ability adjust down as well as up when setting the timer. That is the one main flaw of this watch in my opinion.


I'd like the option to set the backlight duration to 3 seconds as well.

Actually, if the AE-1500 had the functions of the AE-1000, AE-1200, AE-2000, AE-2100 and DW-291H (minus the world map and analog clock, if present), but keeping the giant time display, that would be great.


----------



## cuks (Nov 17, 2021)

Rocat said:


> The TRT-110H is an excellent watch. I've had mine for some time. As I have to use a timer up to 30 times a day I do wish the AE-1500 had the ability adjust down as well as up when setting the timer. That is the one main flaw of this watch in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 16284756


Yes, I agree, it would be better if there is up/down adjustment available.

...I've picked up somewhere that TRT-110H is called "little mudman"


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

Managed to remove some lettering from top and bottom in my ae1500


----------



## cuks (Nov 17, 2021)

Great. How did you achieve that? What were you using?


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

cuks said:


> Great. How did you achieve that? What were you using?


some people suggest using Goo Gone, but on Sunday night at home, I only have Methylated Spirits / Denatured Ethanol handy. So used that instead with 2 cotton buds (Q-tips) and did it within 3 minutes.
Looks good under Morning sunlight, AE1500 indeed very crisp clear Negative display on a budget.


----------



## cuks (Nov 17, 2021)

Yaaay!

I've finally managed to remove "10 year battery life" label.

Since I'm unable to get Goo Gone in Europe i've managed to find 100% ethanol in some kind of hand-wash cleaning gel and it works great 

Guess 70% alcohol is the reason why i was unable to remove it earlier.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

Well done, and looks good @cuks
Yes, I tried with 60% or 70% rubbing alcohol before and it didn't work, so this time I tried with methylated spirits, and was done within minutes. No need to buy Goo Gone anymore.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

This is a 10 month old thread. Is popular because the watch is popular? I was just curious.


----------



## cuks (Nov 17, 2021)

Yes, and the reason why it is so popular is because the watch is extremely affordable and very good at this price.


----------



## iNoel (Dec 14, 2021)

Does the light suck and does the resin glass scratch easily?


----------



## iNoel (Dec 14, 2021)

hoss said:


> This is a 10 month old thread. Is popular because the watch is popular? I was just curious.


I was looking at watches recently and if I am not wrong, it's the best selling casio on amazon the last couple of months. If I am not wrong.


----------



## cuks (Nov 17, 2021)

iNoel said:


> Does the light suck and does the resin glass scratch easily?


Display is very good visible in dark room (with light on ofcourse) but it is not good enough if you plan to use it like a flashlight (like i was using my gdf-100 gshock ).

I have mine now for a month and i work with electrical cabinets. It's still good looking so no need to worry. When it scratches use the polish paste and do the polishing. It should be ok.


----------



## iNoel (Dec 14, 2021)

cuks said:


> Display is very good visible in dark room (with light on ofcourse) but it is not good enough if you plan to use it like a flashlight (like i was using my gdf-100 gshock ).
> 
> I have mine now for a month and i work with electrical cabinets. It's still good looking so no need to worry. When it scratches use the polish paste and do the polishing. It should be ok.


Nice to know. But the size. Damn the size. Does it feel like a hand grenade on your wrist? I mean, it's cheap but money is money.


----------



## cuks (Nov 17, 2021)

To me it's not that big. When i've purchased it i've thought it would be larger, but it looked smaller.

Once you are acustomed to it you wouldn't even notice it on your hand.

But.... i was using gdf-100 before that (which is even bigger) so it wasn't problem to me.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

iNoel said:


> I was looking at watches recently and if I am not wrong, it's the best selling casio on amazon the last couple of months. If I am not wrong.


Of course it is and so are many other model Casio watches that are mentioned in some older threads like this one. That doesn’t mean that members cannot post on other older threads just like this 10 month old one just because some people in here think that the thread is too old to post in and revive. That’s hypocrisy. Wouldn’t you say?


----------



## iNoel (Dec 14, 2021)

hoss said:


> Of course it is and so are many other model Casio watches that are mentioned in some older threads like this one. That doesn’t mean that members cannot post on other older threads just like this 10 month old one just because some people in here think that the thread is too old to post in and revive. That’s hypocrisy. Wouldn’t you say?


I didn't say no one can post in an old thread so pump your brakes.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

iNoel said:


> I didn't say no one can post in an old thread so pump your brakes.


I know that you didn’t. I’m not referring about you. I’m referring to other members in here who get aggravated because of older threads being resurrected. That’s why I said what I said in my above post. My post in no way is to criticize you or your post. It’s to make the other members in here aware that there’s nothing wrong with posting in an old thread just like you said.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

iNoel said:


> Nice to know. But the size. Damn the size. Does it feel like a hand grenade on your wrist? I mean, it's cheap but money is money.


The size is substantial, but not too overwhelming. The glass feels slightly cheaper than having glass in it, but it is pretty decent. I had a tan one and a negative I bashed around for a couple months when they came out and I really liked them. I never scratched either of mine. The only change I made was to add metal buckles, but it is not a total necessity. For less than $20 it is worth a try if you are on the fence... if you hate it you could always pass it along to someone else.



hoss said:


> I know that you didn’t. I’m not referring about you. I’m referring to other members who get aggravated because of older threads being resurrected. That’s why I said what I said in my above post. My post in no way is to criticize you or your post. It’s to make the other members in here aware that there’s nothing wrong with posting in an old thread just like you said.


Please just stop it. The last post on this thread was a day and a half old before your reply, it is a false equivalent. Please do not derail this thread to attempt to make a statement about another.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> The size is substantial, but not too overwhelming. The glass feels slightly cheaper than having glass in it, but it is pretty decent. I had a tan one and a negative I bashed around for a couple months when they came out and I really liked them. I never scratched either of mine. The only change I made was to add metal buckles, but it is not a total necessity. For less than $20 it is worth a try if you are on the fence... if you hate it you could always pass it along to someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Please just stop it. The last post on this thread was a day and a half old before your reply, it is a false equivalent. Please do not derail this thread to attempt to make a statement about another.


Look here. This thread is over 10 months old. I’m just making you aware of that and also making you aware that there’s nothing wrong with other members in here posting in a thread whether it’s 10 months old or a few years old even if the thread hasn’t been posted in for a very long time. Also, a thread doesn’t have to be posted/used a day and a half ago in order for members to post in it. A thread can be idle and not be posted in for many months or a few years until someone’s interest and curiosity is aroused by it resulting in the member wanting to post in that older thread. You cannot restrict other members from posting in older threads just because you don’t like it or because you think that the thread is very old and not relevant to you. It may be relevant to others in here. Please understand that.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

hoss said:


> Look here. This thread is over 10 months old. I’m just making you aware of that and also making you aware that there’s nothing wrong with other members in here posting in a thread whether it’s 10 months old or a few years old even if the thread hasn’t been posted in for a very long time. Also, a thread doesn’t have to be posted/used a day and a half ago in order for members to post in it. A thread can be idle and not be posted in for many months or a few years until someone’s interest and curiosity is aroused by it resulting in the member wanting to post in that older thread. You cannot restrict other from posting in older threads just because you don’t like it or because you think that the thread is not relevant to you. It may be relevant to others in here. So please you stop it.


When did I ever try and "restrict" you from doing anything? If you do not understand the difference between a dormant thread and an active one, then there is not much more I can do for you. For someone who is a true believer, you do not seem to understand turning the other cheek.

I wish you the very best... keep doing your thing, bump those threads, and buy all the G-Shocks that make you happy.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

When you and some others in here are telling other members to not revive/resurrect an older thread, then exactly what do you call that? Isn’t it a form of restriction? Also, just because you think that a particular thread is dormant doesn’t mean that it’s really dormant. People from all over the planet come to this watch forum website to look up things and to read about different watches and there are a lot of older threads that haven’t been posted in for many months or for a few years which can spark their interest causing them to want to make posts in these older threads. Don’t you understand that? This forum website evolves around all its members, not around the few who don’t like old threads revived/resurrected. This is what I think that you don’t understand. Please understand that what you like others may not like and vice versa. Not everyone has the same tastes in watches. I’m trying to be sincere about all this and hope that you understand what I’m trying to say here. Peace ☮


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

iNoel said:


> Nice to know. But the size. Damn the size. Does it feel like a hand grenade on your wrist? I mean, it's cheap but money is money.



I have the tan and black/positive versions and I find the watch size a non issue. The digits are large and the functions of the watch are very good. The only downside functionally is that in Timer mode you can not go backwards to adjust the amount of time. You must scroll forward, just like the DW-5600E and DW6900. It is a minor issue but for me I use a timer 20 to 30 times per day at work. I leave these for my weekends and days off.


----------



## UTGHK (Feb 13, 2011)

I always wondered why Casio makes such big watches with such small font.
I hope they will have more models like this one. Even though ascetically, this is not the best in their range.
1. It could have been a bit smaller, maybe a 45 mm, instead of 50
2. The casing with the screws ... I wouldn't say is a minus but not a plus.
3. The display of the tan model seems really cool, but the standard one is a bit dull
4. It could've had better functions. Scrolling up and down, or a world time instead of dual time.

the design is inspired a lot by an old QQ i had, or Armitrons that are on Amazon.I am not saying it is something bad, it is just they could have done more to the watch than they did.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

That Casio AE-1500 looks very nice but I already own a very inexpensive ($16) Accutime digital wristwatch with large LCD numerals I picked up at Walmart here in Canada a little while ago. I tend to wear it at night when out and about. It has very nice backlight too. It's very comfy on my wrist too.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

FrankDiscussion said:


> That Casio AE-1500 looks very nice but I already own a very inexpensive ($16) Accutime digital wristwatch with large LCD numerals I picked up at Walmart here in Canada a little while ago. I tend to wear it at night when out and about. It has very nice backlight too. It's very comfy on my wrist too.


The downside is that it only has 30m water resistance.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

lvt said:


> The downside is that it only has 30m water resistance.


Indeed however I generally don't submerge my watches underwater let alone 30 meters underwater. I am also not rough on my wristwatches anymore (there was a time). The Accutime is just a basic digital watch without any special functions like world time or countdown timer. Like many of you I have other watches for various reason or occasions and this inexpensive watch serves it's purpose for me. What attracted me to it was the large numbers. However that Casio AE-1500 looks like a very nice daily wear sports style watch for under $30. I am sure it would outlast my Accutime in terms of durability.


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

Can anyone confirm which casio models use this strap size? I want to try a cheap replacement strap from aliexpress or ebay


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

26mm with on the watch housing, on the lug notched out to 18mm.
The band looks mor like a G-Shock strap.
But the usual G-Shocks are 16mm lug size.
So a G-Shock strap like from the 5600 or 6900 may fit with some gap in the lug which may or may not be visible from the outside.



matt1357 said:


> Can anyone confirm which casio models use this strap size? I want to try a cheap replacement strap from aliexpress or ebay


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

I have a set of the Jays&Kays metal 16-22mm strap adapters on mine.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## remusrm (Nov 15, 2017)

cousswrc said:


> Casio is launching three variants of a new digital watch with big and clear display, Casio AE-1500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got the black with positive dial and I love it. I recently got into the craze and returned the 1200 and 1300 and kept this one. Like to wear more than my g shocks because of the screen!


----------



## JCahs (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm really considering getting the khaki version and the negative display version and swapping the modules around. And then maybe oil filling the khaki one (mockup on the right). What do you think?


----------



## JCahs (Dec 21, 2019)

Also, are these likely to be restocked any time soon in the UK?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## iNoel (Dec 14, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16507574


The numbers are 3x bigger than the rangeman. 🧐🧐🧐


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

Where can I buy a replacement strap for this watch?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

matt1357 said:


> Where can I buy a replacement strap for this watch?


PacParts is one option. Hopefully you're talking about the black strap. The tan and gray ones are priced more than twice the price of a new watch.






Casio AE1500WH-1AV Parts and Accessories


Casio AE1500WH-1AV Parts and Accessories




www.pacparts.com










Casio AE1500WH-5AV Parts and Accessories


Casio AE1500WH-5AV Parts and Accessories




www.pacparts.com










Casio AE1500WH-8BV Parts and Accessories


Casio AE1500WH-8BV Parts and Accessories




www.pacparts.com


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

GaryK30 said:


> PacParts is one option. Hopefully you're talking about the black strap. The tan and gray ones are priced more than twice the price of a new watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mine isn't broke yet but these straps only last so long so I'm looking into my options. Kinda surprised ebay or aliexpress don't make one yet, I'm sure they will eventually with the amount of ae1500's sold


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

Realize said:


> I have a set of the Jays&Kays metal 16-22mm strap adapters on mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Can you post a picture? I thought the ae1500 lug is 18mm


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nvm, I saw your picture on another thread, Jayandkays sells them for ae1500 size now








JaysAndKays® Convertibles® for Casio AE1500 Adapters and 24mm Strap Kit | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for JaysAndKays® Convertibles® for Casio AE1500 Adapters and 24mm Strap Kit at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

It says it fits 3 different watches, so maybe a detective can use those model numbers to find a cheap Chinese replacement for the 1500








Casio Watchband Models: DW-291, W-737, AE-1500 Original Casio Strap Black Resin | eBay


Casio Watchband Models: DW-291, W-737, AE-1500. Factory original Casio strap fits ONLY the models listed above. Casio model numbers are engraved on the back of each watch. Example AE-1500. Original Casio Strap Black Resin.



www.ebay.com


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone try one of these on the ae1500? 





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

matt1357 said:


> Thanks, Mine isn't broke yet but these straps only last so long so I'm looking into my options. Kinda surprised ebay or aliexpress don't make one yet, I'm sure they will eventually with the amount of ae1500's sold


I'm guessing it would be cheaper to simply replace the entire watch if a strap breaks.


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

I am finally placing an order on this! 

Casio released new variants and you can see the details on G-Central








Casio AE-1500WHX and W-737HX with Extra-Long Band


Casio added four new models to the popular AE-1500WH and W-737H series. These "X" models are described by Casio as having an extra-long band. The longer band




www.g-central.com





Now waiting for delivery from Amazon!


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

Ottovonn said:


> Damn. That's really nice looking. Reminds me of a Suunto with its large display.
> 
> If Casio made a G-Shock with such a display it'd be a winner. Closest was the Rangebeast, but I found that too much of a beast in size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its basically a stripped down Protek minus the ABC functions. People actually like a cheap, simple and rugged adventure watch without features they’re never going to use. Simpler is better and it costs a quarter of the base Protek model. A watch doesn’t have to be jam-packed or expensive to find a market.


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

Warning to anyone trying to reattach the stock strap. The stock strap fits so snug against the case it can be challenging to get the springbar to go back in the hole. Most watches you hear and see it "pop" into place, not so much with this model. With two of these I put the strap back on and the next day it fell off, I also saw a couple amazon reviews of straps falling off. In my picture you see where the pin missed the hole and made a indentation from me pushing with the springbar tool.


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

I bought the second watch thinking I stretched the hole on the case and it was ruined but after carefully attaching and checking with magnifying glass it's ok. I really do love this watch and am surprised with how many units are sold aliexpress doesn't have aftermarket straps yet. It kind of bums me out to pay 15$ to replace a strap on $20 watch


----------



## randocheapwatchperson (Aug 13, 2021)

No reviews so far, but these aliexpress nylon ones with 18mm lug width and 24 strap width look interesting


----------



## 10clone (May 30, 2020)

randocheapwatchperson said:


> No reviews so far, but these aliexpress nylon ones with 18mm lug width and 24 strap width look interesting


Thank you for this. I have never ordered from here but is there any reason to be apprehensive? I mean these look great and the OEM is so uncomfortable for me. I need to be in between two holes.


----------



## randocheapwatchperson (Aug 13, 2021)

10clone said:


> Thank you for this. I have never ordered from here but is there any reason to be apprehensive? I mean these look great and the OEM is so uncomfortable for me. I need to be in between two holes.


Ordering from aliexpress has its risks like any other platform, there are terrible sellers, great sellers and in between. People usually complain about slow shipping times, not getting what they ordered or deceptive listings. 

Buyer protection is relatively robust but it's always a bit of a bummer when you wait (sometimes) months only to have to file a refund because your order is missing, damaged or wrong.

I ordered a few from another platform more prominent locally (there was a discount) but the listing had the exact same photos and could likely be dropshipped from the same source anyway.


----------



## 10clone (May 30, 2020)

randocheapwatchperson said:


> Ordering from aliexpress has its risks like any other platform, there are terrible sellers, great sellers and in between. People usually complain about slow shipping times, not getting what they ordered or deceptive listings.
> 
> Buyer protection is relatively robust but it's always a bit of a bummer when you wait (sometimes) months only to have to file a refund because your order is missing, damaged or wrong.
> 
> I ordered a few from another platform more prominent locally (there was a discount) but the listing had the exact same photos and could likely be dropshipped from the same source anyway.


thanks again for the info. are you allowed to share the other platform?


----------



## randocheapwatchperson (Aug 13, 2021)

10clone said:


> thanks again for the info. are you allowed to share the other platform?


I don't think they ship to the US though but the aliexpress pricing isn't that far off


----------



## randocheapwatchperson (Aug 13, 2021)

The nylon straps came and it's a bit of a mixed bag. 

They went on perfectly on a AE1200 and WS210H but on the AE1500 this was the most annoying strap installation I'd ever had with a quick release spring bar. 

The other end wouldn't seat deep enough until I jammed it in by pressing on the fabric itself with a strap changing tool. Gouged up the sides of the lug pretty bad but eh cosmetic damage.

Once fitted though it seemed quite secure and the material seemed decent enough. Not the best nylon I've had but for the price they are alright and quite comfy.

Recommended? On a budget they do fine but on this particular watch you need some persuasion. Other 18mm lug Casios should do quite well. 


































Didn't even notice I was bleeding by the end of it


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I'm guessing it would be cheaper to simply replace the entire watch if a strap breaks.


Aliexpress has many different gshock straps in different materials starting at under $2.00 shipped. I just can't stomach the idea of throwing a perfect watch out because the strap cracked or keeping spare watch heads laying around with broke straps. I'll just buy a different watch when this strap cracks I guess if something can't get figured out by then


----------



## mollerstrom (6 mo ago)

Hi!
Got one in the mail and looking to order a display protector for it, anyone with the ø of the screen?
(Looking to by from a local company by size, not model.)


----------



## mollerstrom (6 mo ago)

mollerstrom said:


> Hi!
> Got one in the mail and looking to order a display protector for it, anyone with the ø of the screen?
> (Looking to by from a local company by size, not model.)


For future ref. it is 30 34 mm.

Got mine y/d, and as much as I love the look and feel of it, I really am un-impressed with the LEDs...
Planning on doing a "lume-mod" on it or swap the LEDs to white. Or... any better ideas?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Does anyone know of mainstream, domestic, or other vendors with straps like those shown on AliEx? With 16mm springbar spacing and a wider strap. I've ordered from AliEx before but I'd like to try something like this without having to wait 3-5 weeks.


----------



## mollerstrom (6 mo ago)

Ginseng108 said:


> With 16mm springbar spacing and a wider strap


The lug-width is 18mm... but you'll maybe go for 16 mm b/c it's convenient?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

The lug spacing on my naked MRG-1 is 16mm. I have a 16mm NATO installed now and it works, but is narrow and sort of...delicate looking.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

mollerstrom said:


> Hi!
> Got one in the mail and looking to order a display protector for it, anyone with the ø of the screen?
> (Looking to by from a local company by size, not model.)


Not sure if a protector wouldn't just be a bit of overkill on what is really just a cheap utilitarian watch. I've got a couple of these as well as some G-Shocks. When I first got the G's I bought a couple of protectors for them but quickly just discarded them as they affected clarity and weren't really needed.


----------



## mollerstrom (6 mo ago)

Ginseng108 said:


> The lug spacing on my naked MRG-1 is 16mm.


But not on the AE1500


----------



## foxtochop (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone! I ordered a AE-1500 a few days ago and I want to know if anyone has successfully replaced the plastic buckle with a stainless steel one. If so, please let me know what kind of buckle do I need to look for and how to remove it and install the new one (and if it's safe to do so). Thank you.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

foxtochop said:


> Hi everyone! I ordered a AE-1500 a few days ago and I want to know if anyone has successfully replaced the plastic buckle with a stainless steel one. If so, please let me know what kind of buckle do I need to look for and how to remove it and install the new one (and if it's safe to do so). Thank you.



I have two AE-1500's and have never bothered to replace the buckle to a stainless steel. I don't really see the point of doing that. The buckle is sturdy enough.


----------



## foxtochop (3 mo ago)

Rocat said:


> I have two AE-1500's and have never bothered to replace the buckle to a stainless steel. I don't really see the point of doing that. The buckle is sturdy enough.


I just would like to know just in case, what's the buckle size I need to get and how to remove the original one. If anyone knows and wants to share with me I would really appreciate it!


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

foxtochop said:


> I just would like to know just in case, what's the buckle size I need to get and how to remove the original one. If anyone knows and wants to share with me I would really appreciate it!











Swapping out plastic buckles the clean way


Okay, so this is something I do with most of my plastic buckle G-Shocks, with a few exceptions. Most notably, the '90s retro GA2100THS Also, the new "Crayola" Square, I'm leaving a plastic buckle on it, although changed it to the gray one from the gray earth-tone Oak. I wanted more contrast...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

foxtochop said:


> I just would like to know just in case, what's the buckle size I need to get and how to remove the original one. If anyone knows and wants to share with me I would really appreciate it!


I measure the buckle width as 20mm with a tang width of 3mm.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

foxtochop said:


> Hi everyone! I ordered a AE-1500 a few days ago and I want to know if anyone has successfully replaced the plastic buckle with a stainless steel one. If so, please let me know what kind of buckle do I need to look for and how to remove it and install the new one (and if it's safe to do so). Thank you.


I used BluShark buckles on mine (and my 291H’s). They are not a perfect fit (they are a little bigger and there is a slight gap) but they work well.

If you have needle-nosed pliers, you can use them to spread apart the old buckle and pop one end off the bar. It is just press fit on there but takes a little force… or if you are never going back you can simply cut the plastic, too.


----------



## Drummer101 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think I just found what I am going for some Christmas presents (at $30 it is not bad).


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Update: I was playing around this morning and the buckles from MDV-106’s will work too… a little snug but fit well.


----------



## foxtochop (3 mo ago)

It finally arrived today. Thank you all for the recommendations regarding the buckle. Now, in person, I feel the stock one is sturdier than I thought so I'll wait for it to die before looking for a buckle, but thanks again for all the advice.

BTW, I applied a plastic film protector (310mm ver. & hor. diameter). It is designed for the Garmin Instinct 2, but it does the job for our AE-1500, as it covers the digital field without problems.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

foxtochop said:


> It finally arrived today. Thank you all for the recommendations regarding the buckle. Now, in person, I feel the stock one is sturdier than I thought so I'll wait for it to die before looking for a buckle, but thanks again for all the advice.
> 
> BTW, I applied a plastic film protector (310mm ver. & hor. diameter). It is designed for the Garmin Instinct 2, but it does the job for our AE-1500, as it covers the digital field without problems.
> 
> View attachment 16970763


Looking good! Durability-wise, you will be good to go with the plastic buckle forever.


----------



## mollerstrom (6 mo ago)

I'm possibly the dumbest person on the planet... Isn't there a way to turn of the button-beeps?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

mollerstrom said:


> I'm possibly the dumbest person on the planet... Isn't there a way to turn of the button-beeps?


I believe not with this model. I think not all Casio’s have that feature.


----------

